# How much app space does everyone have left?



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Just curious.  I have a little more than half of my space left. I currently keep only the apps I use regularly on my fire and send the others to the cloud.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I keep apps I use that have data associated with them.  Apps that don't, I bring on when I want to use them and move back off.

I have 657 MB of 1.17 GB available.

(Tap the gear > More > Device.  It's the top stat on that screen.)

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Same here. I have apps in the cloud, but haven't downloaded some yet. I only keep the book I am currently reading on the Fire. I have more than half my app space left.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

About half but I am storing quite a bit in the cloud.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Still playing errr setting things up.  I have about 723 used of the 1.17.
I suspect that will change shortly as I tune Go Launcher and get things tweaked around to how I want them.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I have 520.96MB available, but I know I need to send a bunch to the cloud from my first wild frenzy of downloading a week or two ago.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

574.48 Mb available. I'm past the halfway mark.

Sent from my awesome Kindle Fire


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

762.59 MB of 1.17 GB but I've not D/L all that many.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

745.63 MB available, for apps.  4.32 GB available for 'other'.   I have 34 apps on the device, 8 personal documents, 1 TV show (1 hour), no movies, 29 individual songs on 3 'albums', and 19 books downloaded.  Oh, and 3 publications. . . mostly only current issues saved on the device.

And a partridge in a pear tree. . . . .

(Well, it IS the 12th day of Christmas! )


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I did some clean up the other day and put a few back in the cloud for future use.  I have 490.32mb available.


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

About half, and I only have a handful of apps on the device itself.  I have one that allows me to read Exchange server email (for work) that I believe is taking up the most space.


----------



## Tiffany01 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have 3 apps and 5 books and no movies or songs.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

App storage: 706.36 mb of 1.17 gb available

Internal storage: 4.09 gb of 5.37 gb available


----------



## WayneBowyer (Feb 27, 2011)

What will ya'll do if the cloud springs a leak?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Pray for rain...we're in a serious drought here!


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 745.63 MB available, for apps. 4.32 GB available for 'other'.  I have 34 apps on the device, 8 personal documents, 1 TV show (1 hour), no movies, 29 individual songs on 3 'albums', and 19 books downloaded. Oh, and 3 publications. . . mostly only current issues saved on the device.
> 
> And a partridge in a pear tree. . . . .
> 
> (Well, it IS the 12th day of Christmas! )


Wow! What is wrong with my fire then? 

I have 27 apps, no personal documents, 2 (30 min) TV shows, no movies, 16 songs, 2 sample books and 1 magazine.

Honestly, now I'm concerned. How could our stats be so different?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FloridaFire said:


> Wow! What is wrong with my fire then?
> 
> I have 27 apps, no personal documents one, 2 (30 min) TV shows, no movies, 16 songs, 2 sample books and 1 magazine.
> 
> Honestly, now I'm concerned. How could our stats be so different?


I'd guess that all apps are not created equal -- some will take up more space than others. No more are all TV shows. . .perhaps yours are HD and mine is not. . .or something.

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it unless the thing is darn near full which would indicate something fishy going on. I don't think the numbers look all that different.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd guess that all apps are not created equal -- some will take up more space than others. No more are all TV shows. . .perhaps yours are HD and mine is not. . .or something.
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it unless the thing is darn near full which would indicate something fishy going on. I don't think the numbers look all that different.


The 2 tv shows are just regular versions of "Friends" episodes.

Thanks for the pep talk Ann


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

FloridaFire said:


> Wow! What is wrong with my fire then?
> I have 27 apps, no personal documents, 2 (30 min) TV shows, no movies, 16 songs, 2 sample books and 1 magazine.
> Honestly, now I'm concerned. How could our stats be so different?


No worries, I have 24 apps and far less app space left than Ann. It's just like she said, some apps take up much more space.  I have a few games that take up about 25 mbs each, which is a fair bit. Then I have apps that are very small and take up next to nothing.


----------



## Tiffany01 (Dec 29, 2011)

whats the differce between the cloud and device?
what one do you use?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Tiffany01 said:


> whats the differce between the cloud and device?
> what one do you use?


The difference is the cloud is on Amazon's server and the device is whatever is on your actual kindle fire. I use both. As far as apps go, anything that I play or use regularly is on my device and anything that I download to use later or that I'm lukewarm about I send to the cloud.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

sparklemotion said:


> No worries, I have 24 apps and far less app space left than Ann. It's just like she said, some apps take up much more space.  I have a few games that take up about 25 mbs each, which is a fair bit. Then I have apps that are very small and take up next to nothing.


Thanks sparkle


----------

